# Zhan Zhuang - use of visualization - Sifu Yao ChengRong



## Xue Sheng (Feb 23, 2010)

Yiquan Rumen 
Author: Master Yao ChengRong
Translator: J. P. Lau



> How long should I stand; is the longer the better?
> 
> There are two goals in Zhang Zhuang: improving health and cultivate the balanced force. If you turn Zhan Zhuang into an endurance practice by seeking only to lengthen your standing time, then you have missed the real meaning; you are doing &#8220;dead&#8221; standing. You must use visualization to direct your whole-body neuromuscular coordination to seek movement in stillness, to cultivate the internal opposing force pairs and to master your balanced force. Always practice with focused concentration and comfortable natural ease. Breathe naturally; specifically do not pay attention to breathing; do not hold your breath. Match your physical and mental condition to the length of your training time; do not overstress your abilities.


----------



## East Winds (Feb 23, 2010)

Xue Sheng,

Thanks for that. Can't argue with any of that!!!!!!
 And of course seek motion in stillness is one of Yang Cheng-fu's 10 essences. (And probably the most difficult to achieve).

Very best wishes


----------

